# Moby Dick repaired! (black matte BNR32)



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, here she is. Suspension got sorted, and with Nismo wheels difficult to source, I just went with 18" OZ Ultraleggeras. I like the look, but the Nismo 17" wheels definitely were more planted....or it could be the Toyo Proxes C1S tyres I had to have fitted, as they were the only reasonably priced 265/35R18 tyres I could source in a 24 hour window.

I still need to fit the Nismo boot lip, but otherwise she's back to normal  the Castrol superbike engine oil experiment....still looking good. Knock numbers are down and the engine doesn't make any odd sounds anymore. I've turned the boost gain down and max boost to 1.5 bars. It took years to realize....less is more. With the turbos maxed and boosting 1.9 bars, the spool is so violent that I can never floor the car, and it's a lot harder to drive on the street, because it's either breakneck acceleration, or being off-boost. With 1.5 bars I can use the throttle a lot more and have better control at keeping the turbos on song - 1.5 bars most of the time is better than 1.9 some of the time and turbo lag the rest of the time. I also noted that the turbos are shuffling a lot less.

Anyways, she's pretty thoroughly black now. Just need bigger rotors as the 18" wheels are particularly revealing...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

One of my favorite 32`s, Just a shame the owner keeps abusing it


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

looks mean! great to see it back on the road


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

looking really nice there pal .thumbsup:
painted matt black i presume or is it a wrap?
sounds like the slight boost drop from 1.9-1.5 has made for a more usable fun car.
how much power/torque do you think you've sacrificed top end with the boost dropped?

tib


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Amazing, like it a lot looks tough as nails!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I probably dropped something like 50hp at the wheels. It's still insanely quick, and I think I'm likely faster now that I can open the throttle butterflies more while still staying safe and quasi-legal.

And yep, it's a vinyl wrap. Need to find the perfect wax or spray to maintain it; vinyl seats crack as they age, and so will this wrap.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks hardcore


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks AMAZING!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I love the look, and good to see here straight and tidy again...:clap:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks superb and hard as nails. I love the look of the O.Z. Ultraleggeras, its something different and it works!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Had to have another look. Looks evil!! :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Good to see your 32R back in one piece, looking great!


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great looking car and the colour is just way too good.

Don't know about that V-Spec II NUR sticker at the back though.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

looks rather evil.... i like!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking awesome buddy :clap:

Glad you got her sorted again :thumbsup:

Love the OZ's, they suit her really nice 

Leo


----------

